# Authorities: Ohio man drowns after trying to help canoers



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

MAINEVILLE, Ohio -- A southwest Ohio man has drowned in the Little Miami River after trying to assist a pair of struggling boaters.









More...


----------

